# Hip Pack with resevoir



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Not a bottle guy.
Was looking to get a Dakine Hot Laps 5L, but I am not sure if they discontinued this or not as I can't find any.

The new EVOC Pro 3L looks nice, but there is hardly any storage if you use the resevoir.

Anything comparable to these? I have a backpack, but want a hip pack now.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Dakine's Canadian website shows the Hot Laps 5L as available ("add to cart"), so check the US site again.
Camelbak have a couple, Vantage LR https://www.camelbak.com/en/packs/R01068--Vantage_LR?color=0f39d5b3f54f48a1b8bff2a281977191
and Repack LR4 https://www.camelbak.com/en/packs/R01074--Repack_LR_4?color=e1f902bda3a243119a6fefcc00a70bce


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

fsrxc said:


> Dakine's Canadian website shows the Hot Laps 5L as available ("add to cart"), so check the US site again.
> Camelbak have a couple, Vantage LR https://www.camelbak.com/en/packs/R01068--Vantage_LR?color=0f39d5b3f54f48a1b8bff2a281977191
> and Repack LR4 https://www.camelbak.com/en/packs/R01074--Repack_LR_4?color=e1f902bda3a243119a6fefcc00a70bce


Reviews on the repack say it is crazy small. I tried one on and could barely buckle it.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

What all are you wanting to carry? Hip packs are going to be a bit minimalistic due to how they support the weight. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

tuckerjt07 Nailed it..

I run the EVOC Pro 3 and can pack quite a bit in as well as the side pouches. I did put a tube and tools in initially but moved those items to my frame mainly to lower weight.

I find if the pack is too heavy it just hangs low and will bounce no matter how much you cinch it down.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

TraxFactory said:


> tuckerjt07 Nailed it..
> 
> I run the EVOC Pro 3 and can pack quite a bit in as well as the side pouches. I did put a tube and tools in initially but moved those items to my frame mainly to lower weight.
> 
> I find if the pack is too heavy it just hangs low and will bounce no matter how much you cinch it down.


Same for me. Even a bladder and two bottles is too much weight unless it's hot out. Run a frame strap, OneUp EDC in the steerer and miscellaneous stuff in the pack.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've been using the Source Hipster for about 1 1/2 years now and I forget it's on while riding. It's not bulky(like some others) and rarely moves around. I have never used the extra shoulder straps it comes with either. I use it for water and small tools, but still carry one other bottle with a mix. I still carry a tube strap with C02 on my frame, because I don't want that extra weight around my waist, but I like it much better than a hydration back pack. I also only fill the bladder about 3/4 full which keeps the weight down and gives me the extra needed water.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Check out the Henry Enduro pack. Essentially a hip pack with shoulder straps.


----------



## RiderofPA (Jun 29, 2016)

I have been using the repack for well over a year. I strap gear to my bike but keep my phone and some misc things in the repack. It is great. 

I think a waist size over 36-38 would have trouble buckling in.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

tuckerjt07 said:


> What all are you wanting to carry? Hip packs are going to be a bit minimalistic due to how they support the weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Water, wallet, Samsung Note 8 in case, keys, and some gels



TraxFactory said:


> tuckerjt07 Nailed it..
> 
> I run the EVOC Pro 3 and can pack quite a bit in as well as the side pouches. I did put a tube and tools in initially but moved those items to my frame mainly to lower weight.
> 
> I find if the pack is too heavy it just hangs low and will bounce no matter how much you cinch it down.


That is good to know. From pics it looked like if you use the bladder, there is no room for anything else.
Also, is this the newest version with velcro on the belt? I read reviews that the other model had issues with it loosening in the belt, does this one stay tight?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

lardo5150 said:


> Water, wallet, Samsung Note 8 in case, keys, and some gels
> 
> That is good to know. From pics it looked like if you use the bladder, there is no room for anything else.
> Also, is this the newest version with velcro on the belt? I read reviews that the other model had issues with it loosening in the belt, does this one stay tight?


All of that should fit fine. It stays in place pretty well, even has a buckle to help but just the velcro is more than enough. The Ventiflap is a nice touch as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Small point, but the lower the reservoir, the harder it is to suck water. Going from a high on the back reservoir to a hip pack is quite noticeable.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> Small point, but the lower the reservoir, the harder it is to suck water. Going from a high on the back reservoir to a hip pack is quite noticeable.


Not with the Source Hipster, which has a twist bite valve. That water flows the same as my Osprey, if not better.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Lone Rager said:


> Small point, but the lower the reservoir, the harder it is to suck water. Going from a high on the back reservoir to a hip pack is quite noticeable.


really? sounds like a kinked hose. We are talking like ~10in here, I felt zero difference...


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another +1 for the EVOC. After 5 seasons with an Osprey Zealot 16 on my back, I made the switch this past season. I have both the 1L (short rides) and the 3L (long rides) and am extremely happy with them.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Slight hijack but what is the smallest hip pack storage wise? I want one only for carrying water and no more than a liter. I ride with a bottle on majority of my rides and tools and spares strapped to the bike but some extra water would allow me to go on longer rides.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

TraxFactory said:


> really? sounds like a kinked hose. We are talking like ~10in here, I felt zero difference...


I guess you guys suck more and better than I do.

Anyway, it's easy enough to try. Hold your current pack at back level and suck. Then lower it approximating waist level and suck. The hydrostatic pressure you have to overcome is from the top of the water in the bladder to the valve in your mouth. The height depends on your pack and posture, but it can be as little as a few inches when the pack is full. Sometimes too, with a full bladder, the bladder can be somewhat pressurized by the pack and stuff around it which will reduce the suck needed Drop the top of the water level down to your waist keeping all else equal, and I expect you'll be able to tell the difference, though you might not feel it's enough to outweigh your preference for a hip pack.

There is a brand of hydration pack, I don't remember which, which allows pressurization of the reservoir so there's no sucking involved. Bite it and it squirts.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's that co with pressurized bladders:

https://www.aquamira.com/geigerrig/


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Lone Rager said:


> I guess you guys suck more and better than I do.
> 
> Anyway, it's easy enough to try. Hold your current pack at back level and suck. Then lower it approximating waist level and suck. The hydrostatic pressure you have to overcome is from the top of the water in the bladder to the valve in your mouth. The height depends on your pack and posture, but it can be as little as a few inches when the pack is full. Sometimes too, with a full bladder, the bladder can be somewhat pressurized by the pack and stuff around it which will reduce the suck needed Drop the top of the water level down to your waist keeping all else equal, and I expect you'll be able to tell the difference, though you might not feel it's enough to outweigh your preference for a hip pack.
> 
> There is a brand of hydration pack, I don't remember which, which allows pressurization of the reservoir so there's no sucking involved. Bite it and it squirts.


I must suck more , it just works down to the last drop, and I'm 6' 4"..


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Got my Evoc hip pack last week. No issues with sucking, maybe a little less flow but good enough. Feels nice on the hip to. No excessive movement.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Gilgo said:


> Got my Evoc hip pack last week. No issues with sucking, maybe a little less flow but good enough. Feels nice on the hip to. No excessive movement.


which one? The normal 3L or the Pro (Pro has the velcro)


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

lardo5150 said:


> which one? The normal 3L or the Pro (Pro has the velcro)


Race without velcro strap, so I guess normal. Didn't even know there was a Pro until now. But I'm ok with the normal because it was on sale, $46 with the bladder.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

does the belt come loose? That is the only reason I skipped on the EVOC, I saw reviews that it would constantly loosen up in the belt.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

lardo5150 said:


> does the belt come loose? That is the only reason I skipped on the EVOC, I saw reviews that it would constantly loosen up in the belt.


For me it hasn't. But it has been pretty mellow rides.


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

GRPABT1 said:


> Slight hijack but what is the smallest hip pack storage wise? I want one only for carrying water and no more than a liter. I ride with a bottle on majority of my rides and tools and spares strapped to the bike but some extra water would allow me to go on longer rides.


Just get any old hip pack (I use the Dakine hot laps 2L) and throw something like this Hydrapak in it


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

alkalifly said:


> Just get any old hip pack (I use the Dakine hot laps 2L) and throw something like this Hydrapak in it


I just ordered the Hot Laps 2L. Out for delivery right now actually.

I am sick of hydration pack sweaty back. I have all my tools and tube on my frame so I will just have keys, a 21 oz bottle, and probably a Clif Bar in the pack. Does it stay put pretty good?


----------



## material guy (Mar 14, 2011)

I like to use the Camelbak Palos, https://www.amazon.ca/Camelbak-1133...qid=1547310558&sr=8-1&keywords=camelbak+palos
It has a strap on the back to attach a jacket if it gets too warm or the rain stops.
There are ones that might fit a touch better but not as useful.


----------



## Crankjoy (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd highly reccomend the Henty Pack if you want a bladder in the pack. To me its more comfortable with the shouder straps helping to secure the pack vs sinching down the waist on a standard hip pack. I also find the Henty shifts around way less. ??

https://crankjoy.com/henty-enduro-2-0-pack-review/


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just did my first ride with my Dakine Hot Laps 2L. It stays put much better than I anticipated that it would. It is a small pack but there is plenty of room for keys, wallet, phone, a multi-tool, a couple C02 cartridges, and a snack. I have my tube strapped to my frame but I could have gotten in the pack too if I needed to. Big thing for me was being able to carry a second water bottle for longer rides.

Pretty nice pack for $40.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Crankjoy said:


> I'd highly reccomend the Henty Pack if you want a bladder in the pack. To me its more comfortable with the shouder straps helping to secure the pack vs sinching down the waist on a standard hip pack. I also find the Henty shifts around way less. 
> 
> https://crankjoy.com/henty-enduro-2-0-pack-review/


I have not read the review you posted but if you are going to go with shoulder straps, why not take advantage of the larger size and other advantages of a backpack, and go with a CamelBak Skyline or any of the other low riding LR Camelbaks?

As some have said, the obvious issue with the Henty is the introduction of shoulder straps, which is precisely what most people are trying to avoid in the first place. That is why most seem to be looking at a waist pack in the first place. As some have said, the Henty may represent the absolute worst case possible - all the disadvantages of a backpack, and none of its advanatgaes.

Not a hater. I have no skin in the game. Just curious because I don't see how the above position is subject to attack. I may be missing something though...

Additionally, a threshold issue for some may be the cost of the Henty, which seems to be at the top of the scale.


----------

